# Update on Atticus



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We're still riding the roller-coaster but I think the end of the ride is approaching. 

We went to our cabin a few weeks ago with Atticus. He did well--had a good quality of life. A week ago at his check-up, the vet said the MST had 'plateaued'--and had stopped getting smaller. He suggested putting Atticus on an additional oral chemo med called cylophosphomide, or Cytoxan. The day after the visit, Atticus seemed tired. The next day he was worse. By this past Saturday he was not very active but was still eating well. By Monday he was lying around, moving very little. This morning he wouldn't even get up. 

We took him to the vet hospital in Pittsburgh. They said the MST is probably degranulating a bit and that the 2 chemo drugs aren't doing much. They recommended: 1) CCNU (or something like that), another chemo drug to replace the other two 2) amputation with ongoing chemo 3) doing nothing and letting him eventually go to the Bridge. Radiation is not an option due to his severe heart condition. His hemoglobin count was 25% before (not too good) but dropped to 19% today probably due to the chemo and cancer.

We've decided to try the CCNU and a blood transfusion. The vet said the transfusion should maintain good hemo. levels for several months--which, frankly is a lot longer than Atticus probably has...

My partner David and I have ruled out amputation and a new drug Palladia simply because the latter is too expensive ($800-1000/month) and we believe amputating his leg for the last few months of his life is more an insult to his quality of life--and it might not remove all of the cancer anyway (plus the expense).

If the transfusion and new med works--it'll hopefully give him a better quality of life for the short-term. I really don't expect him to reach his 12th birthday in August--but that could be a goal, I guess. If the med and transfustion fail, we plan to bring him home and keep him comfortable. Our long-time vet (has Goldens herself) has promised to come to our home to release him to the Bridge when the time comes.

Everything hinges on the transfusion and chemo--which will start tomorrow morning.

I pray I have good news for all of my friends here by tomorrow evening or the next day.

Please pray for us.

Scott J.


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Raw and spent over my own current roller coaster and very new here but am sending some positive vibes for your Precious One. I have wondered over the past couple of days how I let myself get into this predicament of adoring my dog so much. But we are dealing with Golden's aren't we? I think they would creep into the coldest of hearts.

In thoughts...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Atticus is having so much difficulty. You are making wise decisions. It is so tough having to make the hard choices out of love for our Golden buddies.
My thoughts are with you for strength and wisdom and guidance.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

You bet. I haven't cried as often or as much in these past few weeks as I have in may years past. It's amazing how they get under our skin and into our hearts.

And the Goldens face--how can you not resist it!

Thanks for the kind words! May you have strength fighting your own battles as well!

Scott J.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All of you are in my prayers, Scott. I'm so glad you had the time at the cabin with him. My heart is with you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Bay-Beams. I'm going to head off to bed--need some sleep to face another day.

Peace to you all.

Scott J.







BayBeams said:


> So sorry to hear that Atticus is having so much difficulty. You are making wise decisions. It is so tough having to make the hard choices out of love for our Golden buddies.
> My thoughts are with you for strength and wisdom and guidance.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Keeping Fingers crossed*

Scott, I'm sorry. My hope is that you get some more quality time with Atticus. It sounds like you are in touch with what's best for your boy. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Atticus.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update, so glad you had a good time at the cabin. TONS of Golden thoughts and prayers coming your way. Take care


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad Atticus had a good time at your cabin. I'm so sorry to read though everything you and David are going through with Atticus. I so hope that the chemo and blood transfusion help him. You're doing everything you can for your boy.

Sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You guys are all special to me. You've been in my thoughts and prayers and will continue to be.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My heart aches for you Scott...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Atticus is going through all this. My heart hurts for you! Keeping him in my thoughts and prayers that the combination will buy more time for Atticus that is free of pain!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Atticus came through the transfusion alright--but overnight his temp. spiked to 107 degrees. They treated him for heat stroke and brought his temp down to 102-103. The vets think the MST partially degranulated and caused the temp spike. He was given the new chemo earlier yesterday. The bad news is that he has not bounced back to any level of normality. He is listless, simply lies there and must be supported with a sling to go out to pee. The vets said it could be partly due to the sedation from the previous transfusion--but it should have worn off by now. They fear that this is the best level of consciousness that he may attain. They recommended that he remain at the hospital under observation until tomorrow AM. If he doesn't improve significantly by then--they suggested that we consider putting him to sleep.

We're stunned. We thought we'd have a few more months--or at least a few weeks of time with him. 

I don't know what else to say. This sucks in every possible way.

I appreciate everyones thoughts and prayers--looks like we'll need a few more. 

If his time is near, he will go with dignity, pain-free with his two loving dads holding him.

I'll post more tomorrow.

Scott J.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this news. My heart goes out to you and I am praying for you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sad to read about Atticus and all the heartache that you are going through right now. It really is horrible to have to watch our golden babies decline  He sounds like such a brave boy and one who is loved dearly by his family.

We are praying for Atticus and hoping that his pain can be eased.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I pray you have more time with Atticus.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for what you're going through. 

Sending good thoughts to Atticus and wishing you much more time with him!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm sorry*

today did not go well and tomorrow might be worse.Attitus is lucky to have two humans who not only love him but understand that the biggest act of love may be letting him go. I wish only the best for you guys.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wishing you guys peace and strength as you make these tough, tough decisions about your beloved Atticus. Whatever tomorrow brings, you will have his best interests at heart as you determine his fate. Give him a gentle pat for me, please.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying hard for Atticus to bounce back and come back home, feeling good.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Talked to the Vet earlier tonight. The swelling in his leg has not gone down at all. His temperature has stabilized. They are still trying to wean him off the morphine but it seems to be having a longer lasting effect than they expected. They still aren't sure if he can be weaned off of the morphine--and go back on the tramadole/gabapentin. I seriously doubt thay he can.

The vet says there is a relatively low probability that his leg swelling will get much better. The chemo doesn't seem to be having any positive effect. He said we may be able to take him home tomorrow to save money and see how he does over the next week or so--but it's likely that he'll have another 'degranulation' and wind up in worse shape as the cancer spreads.

Enough is enough. We agreed that they could observe him overnight in case there is a marked improvement in his condition (aka: "miracle"). They will call us tomorrow morning with an update. If there is no marked improvement--which we will expect will be the answer, we will go to Pittsburgh and let him go to the Bridge. Our local vet (the one who has Goldens herself) knows of several of her clients who have been at that hospital and had their companions go to the Bridge. She said it's a very peaceful setting and they were very comforted by how the staff treated them and their companions during the process.

If Atticus is to leave us tomorrow, it'll probably be in the early afternoon. Please say a prayer or think good thoughts if you can. I will tell Atticus that you all are rooting for him--and will give him a 'puppy kiss' from you all.

I can't thank you all enough for the kind words and encouragement. You have all been so wonderful in this horrible time.

I'll try to get an update out tomorrow night.

Peace,

Scott J.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, that's just heartbreaking. 
Sending Atticus good thoughts and hoping he has no pain.
Stay strong for Atticus.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers for a miracle and tomorrow is not the day. Sending healing thoughts and hugs to sweet boy. Prayers for his people too. On my way to light the candle.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY FOR THIS DOWNHILL TRIP. I HAD BEEN HOPING AND PRAYING FOR GOOD NEWS TO APPEAR.

BUT I HONESTLY YOU HAE YOUR MIND, AND HEARTS IN THE RIGHT PLACE. YOU AR THINKING OF THAT PRECIOUS BOY INSTEAD OF YOURSELVES, AND THAT IS SO HARD TO DO WHEN WE LOVE THEM SO MUCH.

iT WAS 4 YEARS AGO TODAY, MAY 25 THAT I HAD TOMAKE THE DECISION TO LET MY KAYCEEGO. ONLY GOLD LOVE HER, SHE WENT BEFORE HE GOT THERE, DIED PEACEFULLY AS I HELD HER. I ALWAYS SAID THAT WAS HER LAST GIFT TOME, NOT MAKING ME SIGN THOSE PAPERS.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thinking of you and sweet Atticus . . .


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am wiping away tears as I read this, you've done so much for your boy. I am so sorry for this road you are on, please know we are with you in spirit as you give Aticus this final gift of peace. My heart goes out to you. Bless you, Atticus, and your familyt.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers for Peace...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of and praying for Atticus.......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You guys are all in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Atticus is in my thoughts & prayers. 

I remember my Rowdy spiking a fever of over 107 and seeing the heroic efforts being made to bring that temp down - it is hard - very hard to watch your dog going through that. I will be holding you & David in my thoughts as well


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So, sorry that Atticus isn't responding to treatment. I'm glad you'll be able to have him with you for another day so you can pamper him with lots of love. Sending good thoughts to PA from CA.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh man, so sorry to hear Atticus is not rebounding from this set back. You are in my thoughts. Peace to your heart whatever the outcome...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and Prayers going to Atticus, you and yours.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

The vet called this morning. Atticus was feeling a bit better. Did we want to come and pick him up? ***????? This was a new vet who had observed Atticus over the last few days but had not dealt directly with him... We told the vet we'd come over but we were going to evaluate him ourselves and if we believed his quality of life was still severely compromised--we would request that he be put to sleep. We drove over and were waiting in the waiting room when we heard: "Mr. Curtis?" We turned around...

There stands Atticus, wagging his tail and sniffing another dogs butt. We almost fainted. The staff was evidently able to move him off the morphine onto the oral pain meds and the chemo had evidently at least done a little to help fight the MST.

Atticus is home now--had a scrumptious meal (+ steak!), his meds and he's stretched out on the carpet near the A/C vent. He's pretty wobbly and his affected leg is still pretty swollen--but he's alert, gets around pretty well and appears to be in little or no discomfort. 

Can you say, "MIRACLE #4"?????? We can't tell you all how ecstatic we are. And your prayers and good wishes all have helped bring our boy back to us for the short term. 

Atticus' condition is, at best, day to day. The original vet from the hospital told us that if the MST degranulates much further--the ball game is over. He also believes--as do we--if we can get a few more weeks with him, we'll be pretty lucky. A few more than that? Maybe "Miracle #5", who knows.

In any event, Atticus has gotten the puppy kisses and pats on the head that some of you requested--he responds by snuggling up along side us and wagging his tail like crazy.

Life is Good Again........

Peace,

Scott J.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Scott, your post made me cry, wow, how wonderful to have looked across and seen him doing what digs do best..wagging his tail and sniffing butt! Blessssssss him! Every day is precious and he wasnt ready to go,..when he is then he will show it and whether its days or weeks or months,..its only 'right now' that really matters the most. How do you measure a life? Perhaps we should measure it not by how long we have been here but by how many lives we have touched or how deeply we have impacted on peoples lives that we love. I think we can easily say, your beautiful boy is the equivalent of a million years old  BIG hugs to you all.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your post definitely has me crying as well. Was reading through the updates from the past few days and am so amazed that Atticus is rallying!! On my way to light a candle for Atticus and more time that is free of pain!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Scott, that's the best sight you could have seen. Very happy to read the update.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

more prayers coming your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad your boy is back home. Sending more healing thoughts, hugs and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so happy for you that you have got your boy back home and Atticus is fighting against this! Just take it a day at a time and enjoy every second with him, sending him lots of big hugs from the UK!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm also reaching for Kleenex as I read this thread....and tears of joy when I read your last post and Atticus has rallied and is home with you. That is such great news. I know you will enjoy every moment with your precious boy. Big hugs to Atticus


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope you are enjoying a weekend at the cabin! Fantastic news...Fight Boy Fight! Keep that Tail Wagging!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

we're doing the happy dance in NC, what wonderful news!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wonderful news! Hoping for many more good days.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Scott, I just saw your post and am so sorry to see this. I just found myself back at this forum. My Harley has a recurring infiltrative lipoma in his left front leg. Infiltrative lipomas are considered benign but very aggressive. I've had the tumor "debulked" twice in the past two years and had just scheduled an amputation for this past Tuesday only to have the surgery canceled because they found two masses in his chest. Like you I have been crying every day. Harley does not know he is sick other than a almost unnoticeable limp after walking awhile. I struggled with the idea of an amputation thinking that was the worst only to find out that something else was lurking inside him unknown to me. I will keep you and Atticus in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hows our boy doing?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm so late, but sending many prayers for Atticus and you all.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*How's Harley doing?*

Thank you for your kind thoughts--we are so sorry that they've found more problems for your boy. We hope that these are benign too--or something that may be treatable.. We'll keep you and he in our prayers! Please keep in touch! 

SJ






KathyL said:


> Scott, I just saw your post and am so sorry to see this. I just found myself back at this forum. My Harley has a recurring infiltrative lipoma in his left front leg. Infiltrative lipomas are considered benign but very aggressive. I've had the tumor "debulked" twice in the past two years and had just scheduled an amputation for this past Tuesday only to have the surgery canceled because they found two masses in his chest. Like you I have been crying every day. Harley does not know he is sick other than a almost unnoticeable limp after walking awhile. I struggled with the idea of an amputation thinking that was the worst only to find out that something else was lurking inside him unknown to me. I will keep you and Atticus in my thoughts.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm proud to say (and certainly don't want to jinx things...) but I'd say that Atticus' condition has improved overall in the last week. He has more bounce in his gait and aside from sleeping soundly for several hours after getting his routine pain meds--he seems to be a very happy dog. Just like his two dads!

Every day, we say 'thanks' for the additional time we've had with him. So far the CCNU chemo has worked wonders--the swelling and bruising in his leg is essentially gone (except for the MST itself) and he barely limps. He's still a bit wobbly--partly because of his arthritis, but overall--we're pleased as punch!

Thanks again for the kind words and prayers--they're definately working!

Peace,

Scott J.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending hugs and prayers for Atticus, a miracle boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott, so glad you guys are getting the gift of more time with Atticus. I hope it continues for a long time....


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

You go Atticus!! I know how precious each day can be and I pray for many more for you and Atticus to spend together!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I've been afraid to ask*

It's good to hear you three are having more quality time. Yeah!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh how our goldens love us - to fight the good fight to stay with us. Their courage brings me to tears. Go Atticus!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

It warms my heart to read that Atticus is doing well. Praying that he continues to improve and that you have many many more good days with your boy.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to see this, made my day!! WooHoo! Way to go Atticus! Fight, Fight, Fight! Prayers to you 3 guys!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just a quick update on Atticus. He was to get his next round of chemo last Wednesday. His bloodwork came back that his platelet count was too low. So no chemo. The oncologist thinks that the CCNU is the cause of the low platelet count, rather than the cancer. He said give Atticus another week and then get another blood test. That'll be tomorrow. If the p count comes back better (we'll know early next week)--then he can have the next round of chemo. If not, then.................. we're not sure.....

Keep your paws and fingers crossed. So far he was a bit slower than normal (today's version of normal, not pre-MST normal). His arthritis is getting worse--he has more difficulty getting up and down. We're trying to up his Glycoflex to stave off the effects. He still remains a happy boy--tail wagging more often than not. Life is still Good.

Scott J.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope the tests come back positive. Enjoy every second with your boy. They deal with adversity so much better than we do.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad to hear that Atticus' tail still wags and he's a happy boy. Fingers, toes, paws, eyes, legs.....everything is crossed!!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I will keep my fingers crossed for Atticus!! Glad he is still a happy boy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you considered another blood transfusion? We had one rescue who had leukemia. The blood transfusions really, really helped him. Since Atticus' platelet count is low perhaps another one would help? Dogs are universal donors to other dogs.

Andy is on CCNU (CeeNU nee Lomustine). He has to take Denamarin, a liver enzyme/antioxidant so the CeeNU won't mess up his liver. He's doing very well on it.

Hoping for the best for you and Atticus  Dogs don't know they're sick.

BTW, Andy had a HORRIBLE reaction to Cyclophosphamide. The next time he got it we pretreated with Cerenia, and continued it for about 2 or 3 days after as well. Although we were told a small percentage have a bad reaction to it, the anecdotal evidence is quite a lot of dogs do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Continued prayers for Atticus. He is such a fighter and miracle dog. Give him a big kiss from me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet boy.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep plugging n wagging Atticus! Fingers n Paws crossed here, sending healing thoughts you way. I hate waiting for results...un-nerving!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scott*



AtticusJordie said:


> Just a quick update on Atticus. He was to get his next round of chemo last Wednesday. His bloodwork came back that his platelet count was too low. So no chemo. The oncologist thinks that the CCNU is the cause of the low platelet count, rather than the cancer. He said give Atticus another week and then get another blood test. That'll be tomorrow. If the p count comes back better (we'll know early next week)--then he can have the next round of chemo. If not, then.................. we're not sure.....
> 
> Keep your paws and fingers crossed. So far he was a bit slower than normal (today's version of normal, not pre-MST normal). His arthritis is getting worse--he has more difficulty getting up and down. We're trying to up his Glycoflex to stave off the effects. He still remains a happy boy--tail wagging more often than not. Life is still Good.
> 
> *Scott: We will be praying for Atticus and you.*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Update on Atticus 7-2-2012*

Thanks to all of you for your continuing support. Atticus had his second CCNU the following week--his platelet count had improved sufficiently (but not drastically  ) enough for the chemo. It's been about 8 days since the chemo--he seems to be tolerating it very well. His arthritis is still a bother but the Glycoflex seems to be helping. He is happy. He wags his tail and is still jealous of the other two Goldens when they get petted rather than him.  We go for short walks several times a day so he can do his business. He doesn't limp too much--certainly far less than before the chemo. We'll probably take him back to the vet in a week or so for bloodwork. So far, he's done extremely well on the new stuff.

When Atticus had his original transfusion, the oncologist said it would be good for 6 months or more. One of the problems that has plagued Atticus was his anemia (caused by the cancer or the drugs he's been taking? WHo knows). While we wouldn't rule out another transfusion (in essence, I believe that the first one only lasted 1-1.5 months if that)--the main problem from now on will be cost. The transfusion and supporting work ran well over $500. Our reserves are pretty thin after spending roughly $5000 so far (I really don't have a good recollection any more what the total bill was--it was certainly worth it and we'd do it again for him if we had to do it all over again...). 

In any event, the chemo is still working pretty well and as long as he gets his meds wrapped up in a Bravo meatball--he'd take meds all day! 

Thanks again for thinking of our boy. Bless you all.

Scott J.









dborgers said:


> Have you considered another blood transfusion? We had one rescue who had leukemia. The blood transfusions really, really helped him. Since Atticus' platelet count is low perhaps another one would help? Dogs are universal donors to other dogs.
> 
> Andy is on CCNU (CeeNU nee Lomustine). He has to take Denamarin, a liver enzyme/antioxidant so the CeeNU won't mess up his liver. He's doing very well on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the hurt you guys are going through, but so glad Atticus is still doing well and is happy.

Hugs and kisses to you all.:smooch:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update Scott. Continued prayers and good thoughts for Atticus.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scott*

Scott

I am so very sorry that you and Atticus are going through this, but glad to hear he is still doing well. I know how hard the money issue can be!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad your boy is doing well. Prayers continued.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo great news! Keep Fighting & Wagging! Enjoy every moment, remember every moment.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Scott,

I'm so happy to read Atticus is doing OK. As you know, Andy's on the same protocol.

I've been buying Andy's Denamarin online. Last time I paid $100 for a month's supply, but they don't always have the tabs for large dogs. Sure beats the $150 most charge online. I search at Amazon.com for cheaper Denamarin about 2 weeks before we're do to reup his order. Andy's vet office charged $231 for a month's supply, but let us return it when we found a better price.

This is who I bought it from last time. They were out last week, but it looks like they have more. $55, with $5 off for your first order, and they included a $5 off coupon with the order as well:

http://www.idealpetx.com/Denamarin-Large-Dog-425mg-30ct_p_91.html

I think the Denamarin is helping Andy being an antioxidant as well as helping his liver deal with the chemo. We're paying $67 at WalMart for the CCNU.

Continued health to Atticus. You're both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott, continued good thoughts that Atticus remains happy and wagging throughout his treatment.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to read Atticus is a happy boy and still doing well. Thoughts and prayers will continue!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thinking of you guys.:smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope no news is good and Atticus is doing ok.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and Atticus. Hope he is still doing so well.


----------

